# Replacement Weatherstripping



## sentra_gxe (Apr 23, 2004)

Anyone know where I can get replacement weatherstripping for the door windows on my 91 Sentra GXE? I've been searching and I can't find it. All I have found is universal styles... no OEM replacements.


----------



## EhSteve (Mar 16, 2004)

Find someone parting out their car and get them to send it to you. Way cheaper and easier than finding someone who manufactures them.


----------



## sentra_gxe (Apr 23, 2004)

I've tried to get it used, but it cracks when I remove it from the car because it's dried out.


----------



## dmanars (Apr 7, 2004)

sentra_gxe said:


> I've tried to get it used, but it cracks when I remove it from the car because it's dried out.


I agree I rather buy all new stipping but cant find someone who might carry oem style


----------



## EhSteve (Mar 16, 2004)

Funny.. I got mine from a part-out and it works just fine.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

no one makes it...its either dealership or junkyard/part out and also the universal ones from the parts store


----------



## sentra_gxe (Apr 23, 2004)

Well www.autozone.com has it for the "roof rail" and "doors" but I don't know if that includes the weather stripping for the door windows.


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

I need new weather strips for my front windshields, mainly the bottom part


----------

